# Mike Eaton Raw DL 804.5lbs



## AtomAnt (Jan 29, 2014)

I train with this guy almost every morning and he is one of the nicest, most humble guys you will meet. And I know he is 100% natural... All I have to say, it BEAST!


1 25 14 Mike Eaton DL for 804.5 lbs, then he goes for more!! - YouTube


----------



## psych (Jan 29, 2014)

HELL FUCKIN YEAH!!!   When you see him next high-five the shit out of him for me!  Very nice! What fed was that?


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jan 29, 2014)

Nice find Atom.  Cool shit...


----------



## Phoe2006 (Jan 29, 2014)

Strong mofo if I would pass him in the street I would've never thought


----------



## AtomAnt (Jan 29, 2014)

psych said:


> HELL FUCKIN YEAH!!!   When you see him next high-five the shit out of him for me!  Very nice! What fed was that?





It was the RAW powerlifting federation and his bodyweight was 248 Virginia Powerlifting




Phoe2006 said:


> Strong mofo if I would pass him in the street I would've never thought



I mean he isn't goliath, but he is one big dude... His chest to back depth is ridiculous.  But he looks nothing like someone who powerlifts and is running something where you'd see much more size. 

And like I said, he is one of the nicest dudes you'll ever meet. We hang out and talk training all the time and he really takes things simple most of the time.  He has recently been using a Sheiko program...not sure which one.


----------



## chicken_hawk (Jan 29, 2014)

I enjoyed that vid and the lift was really impressive. You could just tell by the way he carried himself that he was a cool guy.

Hawk


----------



## mikeystrong (Jan 29, 2014)

When a guy shows up wearin chucks, you know he means business!!


----------



## AtomAnt (Jan 31, 2014)

mikeystrong said:


> When a guy shows up wearin chucks, you know he means business!!



and that is why I always wear chucks lol Even in a suit, I wear black and white chucks... Do I have really nice dress shoes, yep.  But chucks are my style, you don't mess with my style lol


----------



## mikeystrong (Jan 31, 2014)

AtomAnt said:


> and that is why I always wear chucks lol Even in a suit, I wear black and white chucks... Do I have really nice dress shoes, yep.  But chucks are my style, you don't mess with my style lol



Thats awesome!! By far the best gym shoe ive ever had. flat, lightweight, durrable. Cant go wrong with chucks.


----------



## elsolido (Feb 7, 2014)

Chucks are Classic, no matter how you style chucks you never go wrong!


----------



## dorian777 (Feb 7, 2014)

Awesome lift and Chucks or barefoot is how I do it as well.


----------



## srd1 (Feb 7, 2014)

That was cool thanks for posting this atom!


----------

